# Boothill Jamboree



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band is confirmed for this country music weekend near Chatham over the August 1st weekend. We're opening for Aaron Lines and JoDee Messina.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent. Guess you got things straightened out :sport-smiley-002: .


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Fajah said:


> Excellent. Guess you got things straightened out :sport-smiley-002: .


Sort of... Our drummer has patched things up with the guitarist so we can at least gig. He wants us to look for another drummer but will continue with us on a gig to gig basis as a hired gun.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, it's coming up this Friday. Hopefully a good show. We get a 75 minute set. 

I've heard ticket sales have not been the greatest and the Roadhammers have pulled out, but JoDee Mesina & Travis Tritt are still on the bill.

Lookin' forward to it!!


----------

